# Handy Ring Gauge chart - Sized in mm and inches



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I goggled all over the place for a simple chart on Ring Gauge sizes.

All I found was charts of Ring Gauges for common cigar dimensions and "plug your numbers in here" applets.

I discerned the formulas and plugged them into excel to show the mm and inches conversions from Ring Gauges 1 through 64. So my cheap calipers will get me a really good conversion to Ring Gauge. I figure, since was handy for me, others might find it useful as well:

Anyway, hope this is of some use,

joe


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice... Thanks for sharing


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Good find Joe


----------

